# Hulu Constantly Buffering.



## DeDondeEs

The Hulu app on my Bolt seems to freeze every minute or so, I am assuming in order to buffer, and then resumes. All of the other streaming apps (Netflix, Amazon, Plex) on the Bolt work fine. The issue just seems limited to Hulu. My kids are at the point where they have made a game out of guessing what the person on screen is going to say when the play resumes. 

Then when I go onto the Hulu app on my PS4 which is plugged into the same TV and hardwired to the same router as the Tivo, it works just fine. So it seems to be some sort of issue with the app/Bolt. I have restarted the Bolt a few times and that doesn't seem to do anything to fix the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## scottchez

I get the same issue BUT only after watching Hulu on the Bolt for over an hour.
Many get this issue. If you call Hulu they say your the first to report it. Yea right.
Bet there is a memory leak in the Hulu app. Tivo Corp says they did not write the app.

OPTION ONE- Rebooting fixes it.

OPTION TWO- Hitting the back button many times till you get to EXIT Hulu AND THEN running an other Streaming App, exiting it and then running HULU again seems to fix it.


----------



## Rkkeller

I have this same issue except with the YouTube app. It will work fine the first 10-20 minutes then just freeze and show the spinning circle. I can switch to another device on the same network and same TV and it will run for hours with no problem so the problem is either the Bolt or the TiVo YouTube app.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet

Hulu on my Bolt+ has never performed well. I just use the Google Cast feature built into my TV instead.


----------



## El Gabito

Same exact issue as I'm sitting here with my kids watching a movie. It definitely happens after a period of time for me (hour or so).


----------



## Arg_Tango

Impossible to use on Tivo - All I hear is that they know it is a issue and are working on it. Really ?


----------



## Dan203

If you exit the app and restart it the issue goes away. 

I get the same thing on my Roamio and Mini, so this isn't a Bolt specfic issue.


----------



## Arg_Tango

Dan203 said:


> If you exit the app and restart it the issue goes away.
> 
> I get the same thing on my Roamio and Mini, so this isn't a Bolt specfic issue.


Not what I would call a fix - Wouldn't it be better to actually address the problem and make it work correctly?


----------



## Dan203

Arg_Tango said:


> Not what I would call a fix - Wouldn't it be better to actually address the problem and make it work correctly?


Definitely not a fix. Just a workaround that makes it less annoying to use. I don't have any other device to watch Hulu on, so TiVo is my only option.


----------



## Lensman

I have the same problem on the Hulu app on both my Tivos - Bolt and Roamio Pro, and my Amazon Streaming Stick. The only Hulu player that works halfway decently is Hulu on Roku. And even that has streaming bugs. I think it just has better error recovery or something.


----------



## jth tv

Hulu has worked perfectly on AppleTV (A1625). The picture quality seems better than TiVo with a 3Mbps connection. Recently AppleTV has a new Hulu interface, hard to get used to. Instead of Underlines they use Overlines, sheesh. 

I am probably watching more Hulu than anything else these days, very reliable.


----------



## Michael Caine

Hulu on TiVo Roamio with 100+ Mbps wired connection freezes approximately 40 minutes into program, then buffers erratically until reset. The only way to recover and resume the program is to close the Hulu app and restart it. Hulu on Roku or iPad on the same network stream same programs for hours without freezing or buffering. Netflix and Amazon stream without buffering on the same TiVo Roamio. There is a problem with the Hulu app on TiVo Roamio.


----------



## gweempose

The Hulu app is definitely messed up on the TiVo. It works just fine on both my AppleTV and Rokus.


----------



## Yorkshireexile

This is just a me too response. TiVo Bolt with a Moca connection. After an hour Hulu freezes for a few seconds then plays for a few seconds making it unwatchable. I second the guess of a memory leak in the app. Has anyone seen any acknowledgement from either TiVo or Hulu that they own the problem. I can't believe that it's too hard to fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelCoffin

Another "me too"! On Roamio Plus, Hulu will usually run fine for 30-40 minutes, then seem to buffer and after that it's useless, spitting out tiny segments periodically. Have to exit the Hulu app and restart it, that works for some period of time before it happens again and the whole process repeats.


----------



## DRepke

MichaelCoffin said:


> Another "me too"! On Roamio Plus, Hulu will usually run fine for 30-40 minutes, then seem to buffer and after that it's useless, spitting out tiny segments periodically. Have to exit the Hulu app and restart it, that works for some period of time before it happens again and the whole process repeats.


Another "me too" with Hulu issues on my Roamio Plus. I just started the Hulu 30-day free trial and have had numerous problems with buffering/freezing with Hulu. As others have said, when I first start streaming with Hulu, there are no issues for the first 30 minutes or so. Then Hulu starts "freezing" constantly. Rarely, I getting the "Loading" message and Hulu resumes streaming after a while but mostly it just "freezes" and "stutters". Now, as soon as it happens for the first time, I press the "back" button to exit the program I'm streaming and then "resume" to continue where it left off. Then it's usually okay for at least several more minutes before it happens again. Once, so far, my Roamio actually rebooted itself after "freezing". I rarely have any issues with Netflix. Amazon Prime or VuDu. Hard to believe they can't fix the issues with Hulu... Or even acknowledge that there is an issue... Obviously there is. I really don't want to purchase another streaming device to test but I may have to consider trying a Roku.


----------



## phox_mulder

Previously, I haven't had much to watch on Hulu, so I wasn't seeing the issue.
Now, with nothing else to watch, I'm seeking out content, and finding some on Hulu.
Hour long show, I get about 40-45 minutes in on my Bolt (Ethernet, Comcast 200+ download speed) and it starts freezing, buffering, and generally locking up.
I have to either exit out of Hulu, or worse case, pull the plug on the Bolt, then go back in and continue watching.

phox


----------



## MichaelCoffin

Today I got the latest firmware push (Tivo Roamio Plus), now when I try to watch SD content on Hulu it chops the top and bottom of the content to fit the width of the program! If you press Zoom on the Tivo remote it kicks you out of Hulu, and it does the "Hulu Chop" regardless of your Aspect Ratio settings (I tried both Panel and Zoom, both produce the same awful image when using Hulu)! 

Note: I have no idea if the firmware fixes the Hulu buffering problem since the content is pretty mutch unwatchable, I don't think I'll make it an hour into a program to find out.


----------



## Rkkeller

I just posted somewhere else about this and how I pretty much stopped using any apps on the Bolt. Other devices I have never have any problems, but the Bolt is hit or miss if I can get thru what I want or bogs down, buffers, stops...


----------



## Dave in Seattle

Does anyone on the forum know if a fix for this buffering issue would come from Tivo or from Hulu? I just bought a Bolt, and love it, but we stream a lot of Hulu, and it's pretty frustrating to get into a show and have it start glitching constantly.


----------



## Okiesnipe

Me too. After about an hour viewing Hulu buffers. I switch to my Apple TV, and it plays great !!


----------



## kpeters59

I wonder if System Temp undergoes an increase or something like that?

Can y'all check it?

I don't use Hulu, or I would...

-KP


----------



## A2JetGuy

Okiesnipe said:


> Me too. After about an hour viewing Hulu buffers. I switch to my Apple TV, and it plays great !!


 This is EXACTLY my experience. My AppleTV streams HULU perfectly.


----------



## chuckk9032

I’ve had this issue with Hulu on TiVo for a couple of years with a Roamio and now the Bolt+. Can’t believe TiVo has let this go on for so long.


----------



## Hasbro

Yep, Have the same problem everyone else has. I have been on the phone with Tivo support several times. The last time they told me it would be fixed after the next update...we all know that did not happen. I also can't believe Tivo has not fixed this problem. Maybe it is not fixable or maybe it is just not a priority??? That can be the logical thing I can think of for the crappy customer service...They have had plenty of time to fix it.


----------



## Season Pass

Yep, Have the same problem everyone else has. I was going to call to net provider and check our connection.....guess not.....getting up to speed with my new tivo....coming back to the service after cutting the cord.


----------



## Bville01

Dave in Seattle said:


> Does anyone on the forum know if a fix for this buffering issue would come from Tivo or from Hulu? I just bought a Bolt, and love it, but we stream a lot of Hulu, and it's pretty frustrating to get into a show and have it start glitching constantly.


----------



## Bville01

Same problem with my new Bolt Vox. Hulu is fine for the first 40 minutes or so and then buffers til the end of a one hour show.


----------



## JashuaPatricio

I have had the stuttering buffering problem for a year now using Hulu and YouTube apps they work fine on my 1St gen Apple TV. lol We pay monthly for this crap?!


----------



## Daviator00

Same here for Hulu. I've also had the new Bolt freeze solid requiring a power cycle just accessing Netflix and Amazon, not even playing a show, just accessing the apps.


----------



## jhermit

I use Hulu with Roku and Chromecast and have the same problem. In fact, I had Hulu TV for 2 months and dropped it due to buffering issues. Moved to YouTube TV and no buffering at all, but Hulu still has serious buffering issues in Tivo, Chromecast, and Roku. No problems with XBOX.


----------



## Daviator00

jhermit said:


> I use Hulu with Roku and Chromecast and have the same problem. In fact, I had Hulu TV for 2 months and dropped it due to buffering issues. Moved to YouTube TV and no buffering at all, but Hulu still has serious buffering issues in Tivo, Chromecast, and Roku. No problems with XBOX.


I've never had the problem with Hulu on my Roku or my LG smart TV, only on my new Bolt.


----------



## phox_mulder

Starting last week I had an issue with one episode of Future Man on my Bolt, I'd hit the 2nd or 3rd "commercial break" and after the break the loading icon would just spin and spin.
I'd back out, watch another show on Hulu, which would play just fine, go back to that episode of Future Man and hit the same point and it would go no further.

Tried it over the weekend and Monday, same problem.

Last night I finally grabbed my FireTV stick from the other room, plugged it into the big TV and finished watching that episode, then I could continue on, and finish the series last night on the Bolt.

Have seen a lot of freeze-skips during other programs as well, but they all managed to come back after break and play just fine.


----------



## Johnwashere

Same here , Ive been watching a lot of hulu lately and it messed up after 30+ minutes. I do what others day, back out of the app and get back in. Its a pain and sometimes doesent go back to the same spot. I also try the hulu app built into the samsung tv but it has other issues. I feel like hulu doesent make the best apps for devices other than Roku and Apple TV


----------



## jajajohn

Me too --same problem on my TiVo Bolt. MoCa fast connection. The program runs 36 minutes on every program --then stops and buffers. Will not fix itself unless the app is restarted. Then it runs to the end of the program and for 36 minutes into the next episode before the problem returns. Hulu is on one-month free trial without commercials. I will not continue service if this problem is not fixed.


----------



## dfreybur

I wonder if the end of net neutrality will kill Hulu. They have a huge library of material I watch, but they make up for it by having much worse bandwidth than Netflix. When I watch a streamed show on Hulu I get pauses all the time and sometimes they last long enough to drop the stream. I don't even remember Netflix dropping a stream, nor Amazon Prime.


----------



## Okiesnipe

dfreybur said:


> by having much worse bandwidth than Netflix.


Hulu plays great on other devices. The problem is the Hulu app on Tivo Bolt.


----------



## Tony_T

TiVo is a great DVR, not a great streamer.
Roku is a great streamer. Hulu Live, DirectTV Now, etc are not great DVRs.

Really need Roku (or another device) to properly stream.
The positive is that Roku is only a one-time cost (no mo. fees), and even the cheapest Roku express for $30 is a great streamer.

I do like that I can put streaming seasons in TiVo's My Shows, but when looking for something to watch in MyShows, if it streams, I Roku


----------



## dfreybur

Okiesnipe said:


> Hulu plays great on other devices. The problem is the Hulu app on Tivo Bolt.


And RoamIO OTA. Thanks. App or network, had to be one of those as Netflix and Amazon Prime streams work much better.

Yesterday I got the Gateway Timeout message. Instead of going back I did Select to click the OK box. It dropped me into the Hulu app. On the screen that offered me to Resume Episode. Hmmm, that actually makes sense. I selected Resume Episode and my episode resumed. Okay, sort of like Lt Sulu saying "Switching to manual" but the Enterprise still flew correctly. I'll take it.


----------



## AU Lax

I have occasional issues with Hulu buffering. It is usually after about 20-25 minutes, if I stop and then restart the show, it goes away. I think that they have an issue with clearing out the buffer.


----------



## JashuaPatricio

Hulu and YouTube both get stuck loading. I wouldn’t call it a buffering issue. They just stop working untill you close and reopen the app. It has never worked properly and only serves as a misleading value-add to Tivo marketing. This deserves a class action lawsuit due to lack of response


----------



## Tony_T

Just spend the $30 and get a Roku.
If you bought a Tivo for streaming, then return it for a full refund within 30 days.
If neither of these options work for you, then good luck getting a lawyer to take your frivolous case.


----------



## dfreybur

Tony_T said:


> If you bought a Tivo for streaming, then return it for a full refund within 30 days.


The Roamio OTA merges broadcast plus several streaming accounts. Ever since they stopped putting in DVD burners, that's been the strong point of Tivo. That's how it beats any cable DVR.

Merged account streaming is one of the two core functionalities of Tivo. To the extent that one of the apps works poorly (pointing at you, Hulu app) that makes Tivo lose to the competition.

Smart TVs now tend to come with a built-in Roku. Buying new hardware today there's no longer even need to have a Roku box. Just press the Source button to display from the smart TV's internal applications.


----------



## JashuaPatricio

Tony_T said:


> Just spend the $30 and get a Roku.
> If you bought a Tivo for streaming, then return it for a full refund within 30 days.
> If neither of these options work for you, then good luck getting a lawyer to take your frivolous case.


I have a Roku and could care less about a frivolous lawsuit. These lawsuits have been made against other companies for the same type of negligence and continue to win. The point is TiVo has had this issue from day 1, have never made the apps completely functional, and continue to market the device as an all-in-one.


----------



## hybucket

I watch Hulu on Samsung Smart TV and it does this all the time. I have Netflix and Amazon and they work fine. Hulu is a POS and people should complain and then unsubscribe. To say nothing of the ads....


----------



## Tony_T

No problem on my Roku.
$4 extra and no commercials


----------



## ximwix

Rkkeller said:


> I have this same issue except with the YouTube app. It will work fine the first 10-20 minutes then just freeze and show the spinning circle. I can switch to another device on the same network and same TV and it will run for hours with no problem so the problem is either the Bolt or the TiVo YouTube app.


YMMV, but this worked for me:

Once a video starts playing in Youtube, you can press down to get to the play/pause controls. If you go left from there, all the way to the left there is a "quality" icon (which is sometimes invisible for me until I highlight it). From there, I discovered that it was streaming at 4k, even though my TV is 1080p. I switched it to use 1080p instead and I haven't had the buffering issue since.

No idea if Hulu has a similar setting, since I don't use it.


----------



## Dale432

I signed up for HULU Live TV trial last week and the buffering became crazy. After spending two days of doing all the trouble shooting on every possible fix I could find online, I picked up the phone and started to call Roke/Hulu/ and my internet service provider and here is what I am being told. To get "live" streaming TV, you must have a minimum internet upload and download speed of 8 mbps. Everything I was told or saw always talked about the download speed. Not one thing I saw said anything about the upload speed. I have requested an upgrade in my internet speed at a total increase in my internet bill of $1. Hope this helps out.


----------



## tenthplanet

Hulu has been cursed on Tivo since the days of the Tivo Premiere units. It's not uncommon for different streaming platforms to have different Hulu bugs in the past. As much as people hate the look on the new interface of Hulu it has become fairly stable on streaming platforms. Now it up to them to get their Tivo app in order, yes them...it's Hulu, we can't blame this on Tivo (well not this time).


----------



## tenthplanet

Dale432 said:


> I signed up for HULU Live TV trial last week and the buffering became crazy. After spending two days of doing all the trouble shooting on every possible fix I could find online, I picked up the phone and started to call Roke/Hulu/ and my internet service provider and here is what I am being told. To get "live" streaming TV, you must have a minimum internet upload and download speed of 8 mbps. Everything I was told or saw always talked about the download speed. Not one thing I saw said anything about the upload speed. I have requested an upgrade in my internet speed at a total increase in my internet bill of $1. Hope this helps out.


 It should help live internet streaming is a bit more demanding, been through this with Sling TV and Direct TV Now.


----------



## Okiesnipe

Send a request to Hulu to repair their Tivo app.

https://help.hulu.com/apex/Auth_PostChatForm


----------



## mkmck

Johnwashere said:


> Same here , Ive been watching a lot of hulu lately and it messed up after 30+ minutes. I do what others day, back out of the app and get back in. Its a pain and sometimes doesent go back to the same spot. I also try the hulu app built into the samsung tv but it has other issues. I feel like hulu doesent make the best apps for devices other than Roku and Apple TV


I do the same thing, but yesterday, for the first time, the app would not let my wife back in. It just kept spinning. We've had these buffering problems for a while, and have been using the app on our LG OLED with no issues at all. My wife forgot, and used the Tivo app instead, which is how she ran into this problem yesterday. We have the latest update, with the new interface. How can this STILL not be fixed, after all the complaints and a brand new update? It's pretty ridiculous...


----------



## mkmck

Okiesnipe said:


> Send a request to Hulu to repair their Tivo app.
> 
> https://help.hulu.com/apex/Auth_PostChatForm


That link gets you this message: _ The page you were looking for doesn't exist. Please search or browse our site to find the information you need._


----------



## sheshechic

For the record, I had the same problem with Hulu on my rokus too. I thought it was my tivo, then tried Roku Ultra, then Roku 3. I was bingeing a series and it would have problems after watching two episodes each time. Eventually, I couldn't get back in. I uninstalled the app on the roku and got back in, but I still got buffering. This seems to be a Hulu problem. Maybe they're giving priority to their live tv service?


----------



## kpeters59

I just got off the phone with Hulu Support as I'm about to head off and to try to resolve a Roamio/Hulu issue. I figured I'd just obtain new hardware and wanted to determine the least troublesome device. (he said Firestick like 30 times...)

He also said there were like zero reports of buffering on TiVo and said that "they'd resolved" all outstanding issues.

Since I don't do Amazon due to differences in our politics, I'll probably install a Roku (don't buy anything below the 3600 models).

Here's the telephone number to Hulu Support:

1 (888) 265-6650

-KP


----------



## Michael Caine

The Hulu buffering issue (memory leak?) on the TiVo Roamio Pro app as been fixed. Here's another suggestion: Add Hulu Live TV support to the TiVo app. If the TiVo supported Hulu Live TV, I would use my Bolt OTA only, cut the Cox cable and sell my Roamio Pro.


----------



## Okiesnipe

R U sure ?? Hulu Live does not have History or Discovery channels. A deal breaker for me...


----------



## dfreybur

Michael Caine said:


> The Hulu buffering issue (memory leak?) on the TiVo Roamio Pro app as been fixed.


For the last week or two it has performed the same as Netflix and Amazon Prime apps. So fixed in the veterinarian since, but yes fixed. Short burn in time period to be certain it now works like the others.


----------



## Intheswamp

I scrapped DISH this past January, my biggest concern was when college football got here....it's here. I figured I'd *try* a live streaming source for ESPN and SEC even though I was concerned my paltry (maxed out) 3Mbps internet connection would be lacking. I looked around and decided on Hulu. Hulu Live on my Tivo is unwatchable. Simple. No need to try it. Buffering is terrible. A Roku Premiere has no problems with Hulu Live....a little buffering at times, but very little. I also tried a Firestick...not good. The image quality of Hulu Live on the Roku is far less than OTA or the DISH quality we used to get...but it's easily watched. We're watching a Panny 50" plasma pro panel (720p). 

As for our Roamio OTA and our screaming-fast Centurystink 3Mbps connection, they do Amazon Prime and Netflix fine, along with a couple of the other providers, but can't say that for Hulu Live. If we were feeding a 1080 or 4k tv...i doubt I'd be quiet as happy with things. though. FWIW


----------



## thechoop

It is 2022 and I still have this issue on my OTA Roamio and 2018 Samsung Smart TV. I read that it involves internet settings but couldn't figure out what those settings are.


----------

